# wind!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

no, not that sort of wind Xtreme, Shawn.... lol

We've had really strong gales blowing since yesterday, I have had nextdoors garden chair and cushion in my pool and numerous other bits of flying debris around the garden, there are crashes and bangs going on out there and I'm frightened to look at whats going on! Its a lovely sunny day, but very windy here??!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> there are crashes and bangs going on out there


Don't worry Jo....once you get in the car you'll be able to make your own contribution to it!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Same here Jo - I think we're on red alert along the coastline here at the moment. Blew a hooley all night long and torrential rain!!  Temps dropping, so OH is off to get the firewood to have a nice fire tonight and get all snuggly!!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Don't worry Jo....once you get in the car you'll be able to make your own contribution to it!


Not for much longer, I've put in an insurance claim to get it repaired - just incase I was gonna have to either sell it or drive it back to the UK!!? and I'm getting sick of having to keep putting new cellotape on the headlight to hold it in 

So once its repaired and all shiny and new again, I think I'd be murdered if I get so much as a scratch on it!!!! 



Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got the wind as well!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I've got the wind as well!


Mrs H went to the doctors and asked him if he had summat for wind......he prescribed her a kite !!!....Old I know..but I could'nt resist >


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just had to retrieve my OH's smalls from one of the neighbours' gardens as they had flown off the line! Talking of the OH, he is flying in tonight. Might be a bumpy ride!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> I've just had to retrieve my OH's smalls from one of the neighbours' gardens as they had flown off the line! Talking of the OH, he is flying in tonight. Might be a bumpy ride!!


There's a joke there.........


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> There's a joke there.........


I didn't go for that one Hombre....my material's getting wasted on this lifeless audience!

It's like a Manic Depressive's Forum has exploded and they've all landed up here.

Believe it or not there are people who wouldn't even find this funny.....


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I didn't go for that one Hombre....my material's getting wasted on this lifeless audience!
> 
> It's like a Manic Depressive's Forum has exploded and they've all landed up here.
> 
> ...


f.....g hilarious !!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I've got the wind as well!


You need to stop eating so many baked beans Strav


----------

